# General Chat > General Discussion >  Travel blogging

## Jennyrose

I thought it would be interesting and maybe useful to have a travel blogging thread. It seems that travel blogging is becoming more and more popular - does anyone in the forum have their own travel blog? Maybe we could also share some of our favourite travel blogs that inspire us to travel / give us great ideas for places to go and things to do  :Big Grin:

----------


## stewartcristan

Great idea!

----------


## Jennyrose

Ok, I'll get the ball rolling. One of the best travel blogs I've ever come across is definitely Postcards from Yonder. I absolutely love the way it's designed. Camels and Chocolate is also well worth checking out. I find these blogs incredibly inspiring - they feed my love of travel and often make me consider places I wouldn't have otherwise thought of. I also wouldn't mind dabbling in a bit of travel blogging myself, see if I can produce anything half as good. Actually creating the blog sounds simple enough (I found this step-by-step guide which seems to cover everything) but I just wonder if I travel to enough exotic places for it to be of any interest or value. I hope to travel more in the future, money-permitting, so we shall see. Anyway, who else can share their favourite travel blogs? Would be good if we could get a list going, and I'd also love to hear from anyone who has their own travel blog.

----------

